# Computer fans for incubator...



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm just setting up an incubator and have seen that a good thing to have is a fan from a computer tower. I am a bit dumb to how you get it to work electronically but how do you plug it in? I take it they come with just wires at the end but I presume you cant just stick a plug on the end...

I hope someone knows what I mean:blush:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

You will need a 12 volt power supply for it.
You can also get them the same size but mains powered.


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah right ok... Thank you!: victory:

I dont know whether to just leave out the fan - it is for chickens but I'm pretty sure that the basics are still the same. Just been reading old threads on making Incubators and all just are heatmats, stats and a poly box.

I have seen one of these boxes on ebay for £5 and it is unused so I might get it as it means there will have been no germs in it etc and I am in a rush to get it done as Eggs are almost on there way!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

You can sometimes get polyboxes for free from aquarium shops,fish mongers and market stalls.I use a plastic cool box as it is easier to clean and a bit better insulated,I also use a controlled fish tank heater submersed in water at the bottom as this gives heat and helps with humidity.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ratface said:


> I'm just setting up an incubator and have seen that a good thing to have is a fan from a computer tower. I am a bit dumb to how you get it to work electronically but how do you plug it in? I take it they come with just wires at the end but I presume you cant just stick a plug on the end...
> 
> I hope someone knows what I mean:blush:


 
Some of the older fans have just two wires, red and black in colour, so they're easier to wire up. More modern ones have a third wire, most often yellow in colour, which takes a digital control signal and modulates the speed of the fan from that. However, the later type can still be driven from 12V without a control signal on the third wire. I also think that one of the plug in 'wall-wart' type mains adapters with a variable output voltage could be used to give you a small amount of control over the fan's speed, allowing you to control the amount of ventilation/circulation


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent, thank you for that. :notworthy:

Will see what I can get hold of and go from there I think...


: victory:


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

my son has 2 neon computer fans wired up on his bedroom wall - he just has them wired to a 12v battery with crocodile clips. The batteries have lasted ages


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Right, thank you for that...

I have decided to not use the fan in the incubator and will see how it goes without. If it doesnt work I will try it again but with the fan and will figure a way of doing it. 

I have used a dimmer stat and bulb in the incubator and it has kept an almost constant temperature (0.2 difference) but the temp will vary dependant on where the egg is in the incubator so I will be checking this when I get home tonight...

Thanks again for the help and advice: victory:


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

you should try and get the fan in there, its worth it in the long run, i have a guide on my site, hope it helps
rob


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Its too late now but I will defo try for next time....:blush:

Can i pm you in the future if needs be?


----------

